# Ricoma Repair Tech in NC



## Solid Printwear (May 24, 2010)

I'm looking for an embroidery machine repair technician in the Raleigh NC area, or within 100 mile or so radius.

I have a Ricoma single head 12 needle machine. I'm actually trying to sell it, but I'd like to maybe tune it up first. I'd also like to have a technician in the area for the person I sell the machine to. They need to know they'll have support for it in order to buy it from me.

Thanks,

Gregory Burke
919-360-0616


----------



## Embroidery Tech (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello 
I'm an Embroidery Tech out of Florida I travel all across the us fixing embroidery machines and trainng feel free to get back to me and we can discuss more about what are your needs 
Thank you 
Peter


Solid Printwear said:


> I'm looking for an embroidery machine repair technician in the Raleigh NC area, or within 100 mile or so radius.
> 
> I have a Ricoma single head 12 needle machine. I'm actually trying to sell it, but I'd like to maybe tune it up first. I'd also like to have a technician in the area for the person I sell the machine to. They need to know they'll have support for it in order to buy it from me.
> 
> ...


----------

